# ¡¡¡RUSIA ABANDONA LA "WORLD WIDE WEB"!!! HACIA UNA NUEVA NUEVA FRACTURA MUNDIAL



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Mar 2022)

Resumen:
*Putin firma un decreto que desconecta al país de la World Wide Web.*_ Los rusos considera que se está recibiendo ciberataques por parte de la OTAN lo que conlleva abrir un frente de guerra con la Alianza Atlántica.
_
*Se pretende, principalmente, crear un movimiento defensivo para defenderse de los ataques cibernéticos y, en un segundo año, revertir dichos ataques, asestando un duro golpe a Occidente.

Rusia planea desconectarse por completo de la red mundial el 11 de marzo. Y*_a comenzó a enviar a todos los servicios de telecomunicaciones documentos para el trasvase a la nueva plataforma. Todos los servidores y dominios en el país deberían trasladarse a dicha zona desde el 11 de marzo._

Los servicios de inteligencia estadounidenses. propusieron opciones para un _*"ataque cibernético a gran escala" contra la Federación Rusa, que incluía cortes en las *_*conexiones a Internet en Rusia, cortes de energía e interferencia con el tráfico ferroviario. H*_asta el día de hoy, los sitios web rusos, así como los servicios de seguridad, han sufrido importantes ataques cibernéticos desde la invasión de Ucrania. Anuncian además que el país está sufriendo ciberataques de gran importancia desde de todo el mundo. Los rusos ya han pedido ayuda a China para contener dichos ataques.

Rusia aprobó en 2.019 la ley "Internet soberana" *que tenía como objetivo proteger su porción de la red de Internet de agresiones externas.* Con esta ley se fundamentan las estructuras para una red propia en la que los proveedores de servicios de Internet serán controlados por Roskomnadzor, "La teleco" de Rusia.
_
*La finalidadconsiste en proporcionar la capacidad de desconectarse, aislandose con su propia infraestructura, de la red mundial en caso de conflicto y crear, una versión blindada de Internet para el uso interno de la población.

Igualmente el presidente Vladimir Putin obtendría más control sobre la ciudadanía *_*en un ciberespacio ruso llamado Runet,, que eliminaría con todas las direcciones de ese dominio de la red en internet. *Runet es la parte rusa de Internet. El gobierno intentará pasar, progresivamente todo el tráfico de Internet de sus ciudadanos a través de puntos de control estatales específicos. Utilizando el patrón de comunicaciones de China.

Existe por tanto "*la posibilidad de que Runet se desconecte físicamente del resto de Internet del planeta", *lo que implica la posibilidad de ser independientes del resto del mundo._

*Enlace. *Utilicen el traductor pues está en griego








Προετοιμασίες παγκόσμιας σύρραξης: Η Ρωσία ενεργοποιεί το Ru.Net – Aπο


Διάταγμα Β. Πούτιν




warnews247.gr


----------



## secuestrado (7 Mar 2022)

Quien ha escrito esta tonteria?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

UP


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

*RELACIONADO DE ROCE





LAW OF WAR 11.4 | 114 | POSOBIEC Y MR POOL

*

CONFUSOS DECODES COMO SIEMPRE DEL RECIEN CENSURADO EN TWITTER
*HONESTAMENTE*:
no creo que vaya a pasar. es mas. creo que ya ha pasado y ha sido tan light que ni nos hemos enterado


*MR POOL *














We Are The News


The Comms Before The Storm.




t.me




Xttps://t.me/WATN17/358
*MR POOL COMMS: Prepare For Zero-Day Cyber-Power Attacks [11.4]*

At *1*0:*14* last night (*11.4*), Mr Pool posted armed soldiers in a cyber matrix (i.e. cyber attack). Q told us cyber-power attacks will be attempted on Zero-Day [*11.4* - Law Of War].

To confirm this, at 11:45pm, Mr Pool posted: *PREPARE*, directly connecting to Q4587 "*Prepare* for zero-day [massive *cyber*-power] *attacks* [attempts] on *11.4*."


Also at *1*0:*14*, Mr Pool posted a *LIGHTHOUSE* with the light on during a storm, representing the power (grid) aspect of the cyber-*power* attacks; and connecting to *Q 64* "Should the *lights go out* please *know we are in control*."

Also, *LIGHTHOUSE* = 124 = *SHUTDOWN* = Russia Blamed.







*11.4* is likely Durham's BIG INDICTMENTS made public. The Cabal will counter with cyber-power attacks, and likely blame Russia. However, *Nothing Can Stop What Is Coming* = *316* => *3.16* (March 16th?). It is not just a catch-phrase.

_Q4944, Are you ready to finish what we started?_ _'Nothing can stop what is coming' is not just a catch-phrase. Q_




*TAMBIEN JACK POSOBIEC CON LO MISMO*





@sercorimo 51 minutes ago










3 year delta
Full-scale attack.
March Madness.
Prepare.
Q

@TheRealKimShady @RitaJune69

LA DE LONDON GRAMMAR ES SOLO DE ADORNO xD
ni idea de por que la habra pillado Lo ARCHI


​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

LOS RUSOS DICEN NO SE QUE . DE QUE SE MONTAN SU INTERNET
JUEGOS DE NUMEROS
113 | 311​ 



 @sercorimo  2 hours ago 

March 11 3/11 < > 11/3
11.3 

​ 
LOL​ DE TODA FORMAS | APOCALIPSIS = REVELACION | PERO NUNCA PASA. O SI PASA PERO MU LENTO


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

Visegrád 24 @visegrad24
15h

Kyiv Mayor Vitaliy Klitschko has received the terminals needed for satellite internet through StarLink. He says it will be used during the defense of the capital. Earlier this evening, President Zelensky spoke with Elon Musk over the phone, discussing how to best use StarLink.

https://twitter.com/visegrad24/status/1500259225129435139​


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Mar 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Quien ha escrito esta tonteria?



Espera, al menos, al día 11 y luego hablas.


----------



## secuestrado (7 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Espera, al menos, al día 11 y luego hablas.



Vale


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Mar 2022)

*¡¡¡ALGÚN CALLO HAN DE HABER "PISAO" ESTOS GRIEGOS PORQUÉ LE HAN TIRADO LA PÁGINA!!!*


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Mar 2022)

lo que ganamos en ahorranos troyanos y ataques MSDOS


----------



## Topacio (7 Mar 2022)

Y como no, un día 11


----------



## el segador (7 Mar 2022)

Ojalá se aislaran y dejarán de hackear a todo el mundo estos rusos que son un nido de extorsionadores y mafiosos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

na, no pasara nada notable supongo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

¡¡¡RUSIA ABANDONA LA "WORLD WIDE WEB"!!! HACIA UNA NUEVA NUEVA FRACTURA MUNDIAL






 @Otherhalf  1 hour ago In response sercorimo ... to her Publication
Other Half









Other Half


And after that date, no outsiders will be able to mess with Russian infrastructure through cyberattacks. This means the deep state's long-planned "blackout&q




anonup.com





And after that date, no outsiders will be able to mess with Russian infrastructure through cyberattacks.

This means the deep state's long-planned "blackout" in order to stop the flow of incriminating info will not work. With the combination of free-flowing info within Russia plus Starlink's ability to spread it outside, nothing can stop what is coming.​
All the sociopathic 'booms' they planned to unleash on mankind have become 'boomerangs' that simply reveal their crimes.


Template *public:_media_site_embed_telegram* not found. Try rebuilding or reinstalling the s9e/MediaSites add-on.




* JoAnn Esq * @JMSesq15  Sharing... 

Have a wonderful day! 


 ​ 


SIMPLISTICAMENT OPTIMISTA VEO ESA TEORIA

a mi me suena a mas control

pero bueno, iremos viendo


----------



## drogasentuano (7 Mar 2022)

¿Y entonces cómo van a justificar los presuntos "ataques a la democracia" las dictaduras occidentales?

Con lo bien que les venía la excusa "hackers rusos"...


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Mar 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Ojalá se aislaran y dejarán de hackear a todo el mundo estos rusos que son un nido de extorsionadores y mafiosos.



Creo que no te pagan lo suficiente para defender ¡¡¡ESOS CRITERIOS TAN ACERTADOS!!!
Estudiate el tema algo más o vete a la puta "SECTA" a engañar a los pobres palurdos
¿Sabes ingles?, no, Pues usa el traductor

Hundreds Of Thousands Of Global Hackers Are Banding Together To Disrupt Russian Military, Banking And Communication Networks | ZeroHedge


----------



## bakunin2020 (7 Mar 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> lo que ganamos en ahorranos troyanos y ataques MSDOS



Ataques MSDOS? Te degüellan con un floppy de 5"? Nivelazo del inguiniero gitano-torero.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Mar 2022)

tu supuestamente defiendes la libertad de expresion o eres un personaje orwelliano abiertamente?


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Mar 2022)

afirmas pues que en la china/rusia actual hay mas libertad que en la europa actual y son un modelo a seguir?


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (7 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Resumen:
> *Putin firma un decreto que desconecta al país de la World Wide Web.*_ Los rusos considera que se está recibiendo ciberataques por parte de la OTAN lo que conlleva abrir un frente de guerra con la Alianza Atlántica._
> 
> *Se pretende, principalmente, crear un movimiento defensivo para defenderse de los ataques cibernéticos y, en un segundo año, revertir dichos ataques, asestando un duro golpe a Occidente.
> ...




Confundir a estas alturas INTERNET con la WWW es de un paletismo viejuno inconcebible, creí que ya incluso en los centros de día tendrían clara la diferencia.

El foro se va a la mierda.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Mar 2022)

No pasa nada, ellos se lo saben montar en grande con su propio entretenimiento


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> afirmas pues que en la china/rusia actual hay mas libertad que en la europa actual y son un modelo a seguir?



Fallo en comprensión lectora o ¡¡¡TONTO DEL CULO A SUELDO!!!

*"vivimos en un mundo orweilliano, por eso hay que hablar claro
la UE es una puta dictadura"*

¿Donde dice algo relativo a lo que expones en tu respuesta? ¡¡¡NO INVENTES, QUE YA ESTAMOS HASTA LOS COJONES DE TANTO HDLGP A SUELDO!!!


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (7 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Fallo en comprensión lectora o ¡¡¡TONTO DEL CULO A SUELDO!!!
> 
> *"vivimos en un mundo orweilliano, por eso hay que hablar claro
> la UE es una puta dictadura"*
> ...




el signo de interrogacion de mi mensaje no indica en tu deficiente cerebro que estoy preguntando su opinion?


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Mar 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Confundir a estas alturas INTERNET con la WWW es de un paletismo viejuno inconcebible, creí que ya incluso en los centros de día tendrían clara la diferencia.
> 
> El foro se va a la mierda.



*¡¡¡TU ESTUDIASTE CORTE Y CONFECCIÓN Y VAS DE "SOBRAO" TECNOLÓGICO!!!*

La estupidez es nativa o te caíste de los brazos de la matrona al nacer


----------



## Guaguei (7 Mar 2022)

El globalismo va viento en popa, que cagada de los globalistas, ya no calara su ideologia alli en Rusia, ni su prensa ni su internet, el mejor arma del mal, los massmier, seran como china internet propia, protegidos de la basura ideologica, las revoluciones de colores, las divisiones, ongs satanicas, los golpes de estado y los opositores casuales salidos de la nada, entre otras muchas cosas

yo quiero el internet ruso no esta mierda sesgada, de sociedades abiertas satanicas unidas autodestructivas


----------



## El Lonchafinista (7 Mar 2022)

*Pero mi antivirus paco seguira Putin?*


----------



## fayser (7 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> afirmas pues que en la china/rusia actual hay mas libertad que en la europa actual y son un modelo a seguir?



No sé lo que afirma el florero, pero yo lo que veo es que a Europa le gustaría ser como China, y lo están consiguiendo poco a poco. Pero claro, a diferencia de los chinos que lo pueden imponer por cojones, en Europa hay que engañar a la gente para que trague.

Ejemplo:









Europa aprueba una ley de vigilancia masiva en WhatsApp, Gmail y otras apps: ¿significa esto que la Policía podrá espiarnos?


Recientemente y como sin darnos cuenta, han aprobado en la UE una ley que permite grabar todos nuestros mensajes y correos, una ley que tiene por objeto la protección del menor, pero que termina por controlar a la ciudadanía hasta en su más pequeño aspecto social.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (7 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> el signo de interrogacion de mi mensaje no indica en tu deficiente cerebro que estoy preguntando su opinion?



¿Pero que a que puto signo de interrogación se refieres en su mensaje?
*¡¡¡PEDROOOOOOO, A VER SI CAMBIAS A LOS CHUPAPOLLAS A SUELDO QUE HAS CONTRATAO!!!...¡¡¡NO DAIS LA PUTA TALLA, GILIPOLLAS!!!*

La cosa se calienta, parece que esto va en serio


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Mar 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo quiero el internet ruso



Si si, pero no haces la maleta y te vas a vivir alli. Solo lloriqueas diciendo gilipolladas de niño malcriado mientras te abres otra puta bolsa de risketos


----------



## sikBCN (7 Mar 2022)

En españa deberiamos hacer lo mismo, expusar todo lo que se de USA de la red y prohibir las peliculas de holiwood y todas sus series.


----------



## Guaguei (7 Mar 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Si si, pero no haces la maleta y te vas a vivir alli. Solo lloriqueas diciendo gilipolladas de niño malcriado mientras te abres otra puta bolsa de risketos



no, ni es necesario, quiero que me dejen conectar desde españa, me gusta españa a pesar de todo, arriba españa
Ya te digo que la han cagado, no solo el dolar, van a perder el internet, van a dejar de ser los buenos en el mundo
Y esperate que lo empiecen a hacer mas paises presionados , genocidados, o con atentados de la CIA cabalistica


----------



## Vctrlnz (7 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Resumen:
> *Putin firma un decreto que desconecta al país de la World Wide Web.*_ Los rusos considera que se está recibiendo ciberataques por parte de la OTAN lo que conlleva abrir un frente de guerra con la Alianza Atlántica._
> 
> *Se pretende, principalmente, crear un movimiento defensivo para defenderse de los ataques cibernéticos y, en un segundo año, revertir dichos ataques, asestando un duro golpe a Occidente.
> ...



A mi me gustaría ver a 140 millones de rusos muertos.


----------



## Don Pascual (7 Mar 2022)

Bien, eso significa que los hackers de Putin dejarán de atacarnos el SEPE y ya podrá funcionar correctamente. Que alivio.


----------



## S4ng (7 Mar 2022)

Suponinendo que sea cierto vayansé preparando para no tener "internet" a nivel global y solo local, porqué va a ser otro campo de batalla en caso de Guerra Mundial.


----------



## germano89 (7 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Fallo en comprensión lectora o ¡¡¡TONTO DEL CULO A SUELDO!!!
> 
> *"vivimos en un mundo orweilliano, por eso hay que hablar claro
> la UE es una puta dictadura"*
> ...



ayer a mi me paso igual con otro, comentas algo, te hacen una respuesta que no viene al caso y a partir de ahí insultos y demás....
no falla, misma metodoligía ya vista en muchos casos.

Fijate tú, qué solo haces una afirmación sobre lo que es la UE y él se inventa una comparativa entre China y Rusia y la UE. Cuando tú no has comparado a nadie, solo has afirmado un pensamiento propio.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (7 Mar 2022)

EL *11 *de *M*ARZO

*QUE CASUALIDAD...*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Mar 2022)

YO VOY CON RUSIA


*TOVARICH*



https://anonup.com/upload/videos/2022/03/BdzWvEslEE9yMvybjRkt_04_c8329a7f4ad5f0b1272f0e5aac513c5a_video_original.mp4













*LO ESTOY VIENDO EN BUCLE. ME DICE*
*TOVARICH ... "TORAVICHA" COMO LA ANTIGUA URSS *
*TAN BONITO *​


----------



## Guaguei (7 Mar 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> Suponinendo que sea cierto vayansé preparando para no tener "internet" a nivel global y solo local, porqué va a ser otro campo de batalla en caso de Guerra Mundial.



Es una noticia bien cierta, pero disculpa no voy a buscar fuentes

*RUNET*


----------



## kenny220 (7 Mar 2022)

Ocurría lo mismo con el telón de acero, y la gente que podía se largaba.


----------



## SoloLeo (7 Mar 2022)

Algo había leído ya hace un tiempo (Un mínimo de 2 años), de que estaban montando una intranet cerrada para hacer desconexión. De hecho la noticia me saltó porque iban a usar una distro GNU/Linux propio para montar toda la infraestructura.
Y ahí quedó todo hasta que he leído el hilo. Ya llevaban tiempo preparándolo, sin duda.


----------



## El guardaespaldas (7 Mar 2022)

A mí, todo lo que sea joder al imperio globalista con sus medios de propaganda (Facebook, Twitter, Google, CNN y demás cadenas, etc) me parece perfecto


----------



## Cuncas (7 Mar 2022)

A la espera de si acontece pues. Ya lo planeaban desde hace tiempo.


----------



## El Caga Chele (7 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> afirmas pues que en la china/rusia actual hay mas libertad que en la europa actual y son un modelo a seguir?



De momento hay mas libertad en Europa, pero el cerco esta casi completo.


----------



## asakopako (7 Mar 2022)

Pero qué coño van a abandonar la www. Van a seguir controlando sus nodos y sancionando a sus malos ciudadanos.

Los prototalitarios son mierdas motosierrables, da igual que su totalitario favorito resida en la casa blanca o en el kremlin.


----------



## parcifal (7 Mar 2022)

Usaran palomas mensajeras para comunicarse.
Mensajeras? no tensajero no


----------



## Josant2022 (7 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> afirmas pues que en la china/rusia actual hay mas libertad que en la europa actual y son un modelo a seguir?



La lástima es que estos gilipollas follaputines y follachinos no se va ninguno a vivir allí. Son retrasados pero no tontos.


----------



## randomizer (7 Mar 2022)

Como esto, pero en russkiy...


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (7 Mar 2022)

haydiomio que me quedo sin chaturbate


----------



## Scarjetas (7 Mar 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Te lanzan un "format c: /u" y te dejan tieso.



O un del tree


----------



## Tons of Fear (7 Mar 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> ¿Y entonces cómo van a justificar los presuntos "ataques a la democracia" las dictaduras occidentales?
> 
> Con lo bien que les venía la excusa "hackers rusos"...



Van a seguir diciéndolo igual. Es propaganda no tiene porque ser verdad.


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Mar 2022)

Qué recuerdos! qué nostalgia!, viva la rusia esa!  
Está claro que es un fake o un farol.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (7 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Resumen:
> *Putin firma un decreto que desconecta al país de la World Wide Web.*_ Los rusos considera que se está recibiendo ciberataques por parte de la OTAN lo que conlleva abrir un frente de guerra con la Alianza Atlántica._
> 
> *Se pretende, principalmente, crear un movimiento defensivo para defenderse de los ataques cibernéticos y, en un segundo año, revertir dichos ataques, asestando un duro golpe a Occidente.
> ...



Si todavía queda alguien que no se haya enterado que todo este teatro es para implantar la tecnodictadura china mundial es que es muy tonto

11 de marzo...


----------



## John Orfidahl (7 Mar 2022)

No podre jugar al World of Tanks, los servidores se quedaran vacios.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 Mar 2022)

Estos.vuelven al Spectrum y al msdos


----------



## perrosno (7 Mar 2022)

No se Rick.......


----------



## Amraslazar (7 Mar 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Estos.vuelven al Spectrum y al msdos



¿Vuelven? El Spectrum era demasiado moderno para ellos en los años 80.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rovusthiano (8 Mar 2022)

11 de Marzo, el mismo día en que desconectaron a España de occidente.


----------



## Rovusthiano (8 Mar 2022)

Esto ya lo inventaron los gabachos y era bastante cutre.
Minitel.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Mar 2022)

El 11m? Por qué justo esa fecha?


----------



## ueee3 (8 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> El 11m? Por qué justo esa fecha?



me resulta preocupante el incidir en la fecha.


----------



## gargamelix (8 Mar 2022)

Y el pájaro ya lo estuvo ensayando esto y todo?

Este tío pareciera que está aprovechando el lío para marcarse un "querido lidl" con 6k pepinos nucleares que va a dejar a Corea del Norte como un parque infantil. La narrativa que mueven desde hace años cada vez con más intensidad es digna de la que hubo en su día en Albania. No va a ser muy agradable para el que discrepe de ella.


----------



## Rovusthiano (8 Mar 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Estos.vuelven al Spectrum y al msdos



Por lo menos entonces hicieron el Tetris, ahora como mucho harán en Putler Kong pero con gráficos CGA.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Mar 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Ojalá se aislaran y dejarán de hackear a todo el mundo estos rusos que son un nido de extorsionadores y mafiosos.



SNOWDEN. Jaque mate follaotans.


----------



## Esflinter (8 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Espera, al menos, al día 11 y luego hablas.



El dia 11 aprieta el botón que pone "desconectar rusia de la www" y ya está. Plan sin fisuras


----------



## John Smmith (8 Mar 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Quien ha escrito esta tonteria?



No lo veo tan tonteria. En el fondo es tu proveedor de internet quien tiene la verdadera conexion a la red QUE ELLOS ELIGEN. 

Esta es la libertad de la red de redes. Haceros a la idea.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (8 Mar 2022)

Que tranquilidad se respirara en los juegos online, recuerdo con cariño cuando tocaba un ruso en alguna partida....malos como su puta madre, pero tenias a tiro el chiste de "no hablo tetris".

Supongo que fulminaran todas las cuentas de usuarios haciendose pasar por rusos en steam y similares.

Una pena que esa epoca ya me pille lejos.


----------



## Biluao (8 Mar 2022)

Putin, por favor ... si los rusos dejáis internet, ¿a quién voy a pagar ahora yo en bitcoin cada vez que me encriptan el ordenador?...


----------



## hyugaa (8 Mar 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Putin, por favor ... si los rusos dejáis internet, ¿a quién voy a pagar ahora yo en bitcoin cada vez que me encriptan el ordenador?...



Tranquilo que en Ucrania y rumania hay varios tambien


----------



## Biff Howard Tannen (8 Mar 2022)

Que cierren al salir


----------



## Dan Daly (8 Mar 2022)

Si es cierto, es una prueba de que Putin está asustado ante la impopularidad de la guerra en la propia Rusia y quiere censurar a tope.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

OTRO JAQUE MATE VRUTAL DEL PUTIN

Y SU AJEDREZ DE 6 DIMENSIONES

DIRECTO AL NVCLEO MISMO DE LA CADENA PRODUCTIVA DEL CM COMEDORITOS LATUNERO

* 5D Chess With Multiverse Time Travel *

*JAQUE LATAS DE ATUN .... CHECKMATE EN 3*

_Light the fuel and start the war_








Guanao ,Latunes Las conserveras gallegas se enfrentan al desbastecimiento de aceite de girasol, clave en su producción, por la guerra en Ucrania


https://www.galiciapress.es/texto-diario/mostrar/3479892/sector-conservero-alerta-falta-aceite-girasol-preve-desajustes-entre-oferta-demanda-semanas Las conserveras gallegas se enfrentan al desbastecimiento de aceite de girasol, clave en su producción, por la guerra en Ucrania Redacción |...




www.burbuja.info




_


















La guerra de Ucrania deriva en un ERTE en General Mills de San Adrián


Las consecuencias económicas de la invasión de Ucrania no han tardado en llegar a La Rioja. Si en un principio varios sectores económicos se podían ver afectados por la paralización […]




nuevecuatrouno.com




_






​


----------



## HaCHa (8 Mar 2022)

Van a cortar el puerto ochenta.


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Mar 2022)

Estos tipos están como regaderas al final se van a quedar anclados en la la edad de piedra nadie los quiere y las sanciones están haciendo mucha pupita.
Pozdrawiam.
Ucrania estamos con vosotros.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Mar 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Estos tipos están como regaderas al final se van a quedar anclados en la la edad de piedra nadie los quiere y las sanciones están haciendo mucha pupita.
> Pozdrawiam.
> Ucrania estamos con vosotros.
> Ver archivo adjunto 973875



Chupapollas anglo-sionistas.


----------



## Mongolo471 (8 Mar 2022)

Lo de la intranet es un truño demencial, te limita completamente en cuanto a conocer el mundo. Ellos sabrán, pero se están cortando las alas a sí mismos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Mar 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Estos tipos están como regaderas al final se van a quedar anclados en la la edad de piedra nadie los quiere y las sanciones están haciendo mucha pupita.



ESTO NO VA DE UCRANIA O RUSIA VS NATO
ESTO VA DE CAMBIO DE MODELOS

*¿ NO OS PARECE QUE NOS INTENTARAN ESTAR PASTOREANDO .. HACIA UN NUEVO MODELO FINANCIERO Y DE COMUNICACION ?
*















Kuntuzangpo UM 1776 - A to Z


From Phil Seymour through Laura Aboli https://t.me/LauraAbolichannel/13737




anonup.com




[​
  


 ​


----------



## hyugaa (8 Mar 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Lo de la intranet es un truño demencial, te limita completamente en cuanto a conocer el mundo. Ellos sabrán, pero se están cortando las alas a sí mismos.



De asia y de otras regiones no creo que sean desconectados


----------



## Walter Eucken (8 Mar 2022)

Shortwave listening - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Preveo un boom de ventas en Rusia.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Mar 2022)

Esto va a ser el telón de acero 2.0. Igual desde el punto de vista ruso y teniendo en cuenta las altas posibilidades madmaxistas globales, lo de aislarse del resto del planeta salvo la interfaz China, no es tan mala estrategia... Se pueden permitir la autarquia. Nosotros ya no.


----------



## otroyomismo (8 Mar 2022)

Me voy a quedar sin acceso a rutracker?

me cago en.....


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Mar 2022)

el día 11, por supuesto


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Mar 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> ¿Pero que a que puto signo de interrogación se refieres en su mensaje?
> *¡¡¡PEDROOOOOOO, A VER SI CAMBIAS A LOS CHUPAPOLLAS A SUELDO QUE HAS CONTRATAO!!!...¡¡¡NO DAIS LA PUTA TALLA, GILIPOLLAS!!!*
> 
> La cosa se calienta, parece que esto va en serio



solo hace falta ver mis mensajes para ver que hay signos de interrogacion, tras ello contestas un copypaste al azar que poco tiene que ver...

@calopez o pones un captcha antibot para cada mensaje que se postee o me voy de kremlinbots.info para no volver


para 'debatir' con maquinitas chateo con el banco


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Mar 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> ayer a mi me paso igual con otro, comentas algo, te hacen una respuesta que no viene al caso y a partir de ahí insultos y demás....
> no falla, misma metodoligía ya vista en muchos casos.
> 
> Fijate tú, qué solo haces una afirmación sobre lo que es la UE y él se inventa una comparativa entre China y Rusia y la UE. Cuando tú no has comparado a nadie, solo has afirmado un pensamiento propio.



claro que el no compara a nadie porque no le interesa, por eso le pregunto directamente si es mas libre rusia/china u occidente y todavia sigue sin contestar claramente(ni lo va a hacer)


verguenza ajena


----------



## daesrd (8 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> afirmas pues que en la china/rusia actual hay mas libertad que en la europa actual y son un modelo a seguir?



Por supuesto. En occidente No hay libertad, simplemente hay libertinaje y falsedad, muuucha falsedad...

Basta un virus fake para despojarte de tu supuesta libertad, etc, etc..


----------



## daesrd (8 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> Bien, eso significa que los hackers de Putin dejarán de atacarnos el SEPE y ya podrá funcionar correctamente. Que alivio.



Me parece que NO has entendido. Los hackers vienen del lado contrario...
El que tenga orejas que oiga...


----------



## germano89 (8 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> claro que el no compara a nadie porque no le interesa, por eso le pregunto directamente si es mas libre rusia/china u occidente y todavia sigue sin contestar claramente(ni lo va a hacer)
> 
> 
> verguenza ajena



A ver claro que no lo es, pero a mi me preocupa lo mio, no China ni Rusia y la ue es una soberana mierda que de democracia no tiene nada.
Y eso se ve en como va el foro y las rr.ss en general desde que empezó esto. Insultos, ignores, CMs, bots, IA, mentiras, medias verdades....

Aún estoy esperando un hilo que hable de como es posible que en España suba el aceite de girasol o que directamente desaparezca de los estantes de un supermercado de un día para otro y de quien es el encargado de gestionar o supervisar la producción agrícola en España así como las empresas más importantes del sector.
Al final le haré yo, ya verás


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Mar 2022)

El sistema coreano del norte se aplicará ahora a Rusia. Me temo que los dos países, junto a China seguirán conectados.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (8 Mar 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> A ver claro que no lo es, pero a mi me preocupa lo mio, no China ni Rusia y la ue es una soberana mierda que de democracia no tiene nada.
> Y eso se ve en como va el foro y las rr.ss en general desde que empezó esto. Insultos, ignores, CMs, bots, IA, mentiras, medias verdades....
> 
> Aún estoy esperando un hilo que hable de como es posible que en España suba el aceite de girasol o que directamente desaparezca de los estantes de un supermercado de un día para otro y de quien es el encargado de gestionar o supervisar la producción agrícola en España así como las empresas más importantes del sector.
> Al final le haré yo, ya verás




te animo a que lo hagas

loles asegurados


spoiler: no lo vas a hacer


----------



## germano89 (8 Mar 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> te animo a que lo hagas
> 
> loles asegurados
> 
> ...



Tengo cosas más importantes que hacer, eso no lo dudes.
Pero podrías hacerlo tú y así comparamos


----------



## moritobelo (8 Mar 2022)

Fuentes griegas...

Sois la ostia en este foro, mas tontos no caben...

Os ponen fuentes de El Mundo, El pais, NY Times, Le figaro o su puta madre y ni una os vale, todas compradas y tal... si es una fuente en griego de cualquier chalado con un pc en su casa os la comeis con papitas y bien a gusto...


----------



## soldadodedios (8 Mar 2022)

Dejará de estar internet lleno de rusos politoxicomanos gritando suka bliak?


----------

